# Howto: Configure wlan with ZyDAS supported devices (FreeBSD 7.x)



## josetapadas (Jun 6, 2010)

*1.1 intro*

This howto explains how to configure a wifi device that is supported by the ZyDAS driver on FreeBSD 7.x. The devices are listed on the following box:


```
3COM 3CRUSB10075
	   Acer WLAN-G-US1
	   Airlink+ AWLL3025
	   Airlink 101 AWLL3026
	   AOpen 802.11g WL54
	   Asus A9T integrated wireless
	   Asus WL-159g
	   Belkin F5D7050 v.4000
	   Billion BiPAC 3011G
	   Buffalo WLI-U2-KG54L
	   CC&C WL-2203B
	   DrayTek Vigor 550
	   Edimax EW-7317UG
	   Edimax EW-7317LDG
	   Fiberline Networks WL-43OU
	   iNexQ UR055g
	   Linksys WUSBF54G
	   Longshine LCS-8131G3
	   MSI US54SE
	   MyTek MWU-201 USB adapter
	   Philips SNU5600
	   Planet WL-U356
	   Planex GW-US54GZ
	   Planex GW-US54GZL
	   Planex GW-US54Mini
	   Safecom SWMULZ-5400
	   Sagem XG 760A
	   Sagem XG 76NA
	   Sandberg Wireless G54 USB
	   Sitecom WL-113
	   SMC SMCWUSB-G
	   Sweex wireless USB 54 Mbps
	   Tekram/Siemens USB adapter
	   Telegent TG54USB
	   Trendnet TEW-424UB
	   Trendnet TEW-429UB
	   TwinMOS G240
	   Unicorn WL-54G
	   US Robotics 5423
	   X-Micro XWL-11GUZX
	   Yakumo QuickWLAN USB
	   Zonet ZEW2501
	   ZyXEL ZyAIR G-220
```

*1.2 needed kernel modules*

first you need to load both the zyd and wlan modules to the kernel. you can re-compile the kernel or add the following to /etc/defaults/loader.conf:


```
if_zyd_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_xauth_load="YES"
wlan_acl_load="YES"
```

reboot your system and (using dmesg p.e.) see for your self if your usb device is already associated with a zyd interface (with an ethernet address, etc...).

*1.3 system configuration*

in order to configure the interface you must add the following to */etc/rc.conf*:


```
wlans_zyd0="zyd0"
ifconfig_zyd0="DHCP"              # if you don't want to use DHCP use inet instead
defaultrouter="192.168.1.254"     # change this with your router ip address
```

reboot.

*1.4 wpa*

in order to use wpa authentication you must create a file with the following:


```
network={
ssid="Thomson0000"         # network ssid
psk="00000000"             # password
}
```

we will call this file */etc/wpa_supplicant.conf*.

you can search for ssid's with:

`ifconfig zyd0 up scan`

or

`ifconfig zyd0 list scan`

*1.5 connecting*

to connect using wpa you can use the following commands:

`ifconfig zyd0 ssid Thomson00000`

`ifconfig zyd0 authmode wpa`

`wpa_supplicant -i zyd0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`

and it connects.

(When i added this commands to /etc/rc.conf i had no success on using wpa_supplicant but you can try it yourself.)

*1.6 ref*
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=zyd&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## baronobeefdip (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there a difference when you do this in FreeBSD 8.1 Release? Or is it pretty much the same as 7.1.


----------

